# Ice Fishing???



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never ice fished a day in my life and would really like to give it a try along with a friend of mine. I have no idea where to start (lake,spots,lures,ect.) but i guess that comes with time. One thing i learned this summer, first summer strictly going after saugeye. Is that only time will tell and going out and fishing is the best way to learn. It may not be the "quick fix" that everyone would enjoy but it gives you pride when catching them. Anyways my main question to you guys are what are the main accessories when it comes to ice fishing? (tackle,rod,equipment,ect.) And also some of the saftey measurements that should be taking while doing so (ex. How thick the ice has to be to safely fish for a bigger guy) Because i have no clue what I would need or need to know to be somewhat succesful while not blowing a whole lot of money or dying lol. From the looks of the forecast i can see that in the not to distant future there will be ice on the water and I would like to be geared up and ready to go when that happens. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as always thanks.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am no expert for sure, but I usually ice fish for bluegill and do decent. Gear: you need a good ice auger. Buy a good one from Gander Mtn and baby that blade. Always put the cover on it when your done, never drill over old holes in the ice. Rods: those are easy, garage sales, Craigslist, eBay, they are too easy to find used to pay retail in my opinion. 
Ice house or shanty: totally up to you. Some guys love their shanty, some love just sitting on a bucket. Lures: if you are in NE Ohio the pipe rack in Akron has the best selection of ice fishing lures and they will let you know where the bite is hot. If not I am sure someone on here can get you info on what you should fish with. Other items: boots, I recommend army issue (Mickey Mouse Boots) they are cheap, warm and waterproof. And last but not least DO NOT go on ice unless their is at least 4 inches of ice. Good clear hard ice, if its clear like glass, it's good. If its milky, beware. I usually just ice fish where other people are fishing also. If you try yo fish a lake and your the only one there!! You better drill a test hole a couple feet off shore and check, and maybe check a little further off shore just to be safe. As a general rule it needs to be continually below freezing 24/7 for at least 7-10 days before you can even think about getting on that ice. Good Luck.


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

When we get safe ice you guys are more than welcome to come to akron and fish. I have a extra 2 man shanty, rods and tackle. I'm sure the other guys would be happy to take you out also. Just be safe!

door Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

A good place to start is a pond.
Seems you can always catch gills with wax worms on a small ice jig.
You would be suprised at the amount of largemouth you will catch with this same setup.
After getting the feel for it go on to the lakes,Buckeye still gives up saugeyes
and perch with crappie and gills not far away.
couple ice rods and an auger you are set you can upgrade as you go.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

The shallow lakes are the first to freeze and be safe, with Indian and Buckeye for central Ohio. Since you are going to just be starting out you can get by on 2-3 rods which are pretty inexpensive. If you are fishing with others who have an auger, you won't have to buy one at first but you will probably want to at some point. Ice jigs are pretty inexpensive as well for panfish. If you are wanting to target saugeye generally VibE's and Swedish Pimples are the way to go besides live bait. As far as live bait, minnows, wax worms, spikes are pretty much it. Once you decide you like it you will want to get other things like a good sled, maybe a shanty, and a ice flasher.

A great website dedicated to ice fishing with lots of guys from here in central Ohio is icefishohio.com. Also, if you want to tag along with me sometime just let me know. Living in Delaware I fish Alum and Indian mostly through the ice.


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Since you like fishing for saugeye you might try up at Indian Lake if it ends up freezing. You might have some luck!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Great info OGF'ers!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Start saving now for a sonar unit for after you get hooked (haha) personaly my catch rates skyrocketed after I got mine. 8 years of guessing then seeing them on a screen doesn't hurt. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ice fish ohio is great!!

Some things I would recommend, GO WITH SOMEONE!! Espcially the first few times. For saftey reasons and also to help witht he learning curve. The gear everyone mentioned is pretty spot on. I would recommend a good pair of ice picks and a spud bar!! Watch the forums to get an idea when the ice gets good


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> I have never ice fished a day in my life and would really like to give it a try along with a friend of mine. I have no idea where to start (lake,spots,lures,ect.) but i guess that comes with time. One thing i learned this summer, first summer strictly going after saugeye. Is that only time will tell and going out and fishing is the best way to learn. It may not be the "quick fix" that everyone would enjoy but it gives you pride when catching them. Anyways my main question to you guys are what are the main accessories when it comes to ice fishing? (tackle,rod,equipment,ect.) And also some of the saftey measurements that should be taking while doing so (ex. How thick the ice has to be to safely fish for a bigger guy) Because i have no clue what I would need or need to know to be somewhat succesful while not blowing a whole lot of money or dying lol. From the looks of the forecast i can see that in the not to distant future there will be ice on the water and I would like to be geared up and ready to go when that happens. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as always thanks.


yes, be careful, fish the lakes you know well. the lakes you catch fish on in spring,summer,fall. its quite easy sometimes. its like lake erie fishing. when you see the 100 perch boats(thats where the fish are) when you see the walleye trollers(thats where the fish are) same goes for ice fishing. look for the shanties(thats where the fish are) a fishfinder is a must. a power auger is a must too. you have to find fish. and to find fish drill holes and find them. dont sit in one spot too long.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Power auger isn't a must!?! A good hand auger works great! But a flasher is nice and a good shanty or suit on those cold windy days.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with the 4in. rule,i am 330lbs. I will not touch anything less. A spud bar is a good thing and as far as an auger goes, I have used a hatchet. Alot of work but I got thru. I also suggest a good old "Snoopy"pole to start out with. When ice fishing the water is obviously cold, there for the fish move slowly. I personaly like to find a spot with good iceover some structure I am familiar with. I wil bundle up as much as I can and sit there as long as I can stand occasionally I will wonder out in a 50or 10 yard radios but for the most part I have a "home base" and sit on it. I am in Delaware so I fish Alum and Delaware when the ice is good get a hold of me and we will go,i am no pro but have fished the ice for years and have learned some neat tricks.oh yeah a 5gal. Bucket its the must have price of equipment!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

After A winter like we had last yr. I cant stant the thought of haveing ice this winter(sorry I know exact oppisite thinking then this thread). I got to fish soft water when ever I wanted to pretty much all winter long(very spoiling,and hard on the marriage lol). If we do end up getting a HARD freeze and puts all of my soft water out of commision for a week or more. I actual may go insane and try to hitch hike a trip with an experienced ice guy on here. LOL HOPE IT DONT COME TO THIS. Butttt if it does I wish you all a good and safe Ice season.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I actual may go insane and try to hitch hike a trip with an experienced ice guy on here.


River bite brah, river bite


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shew! That was a close one!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ice fishing....LOL


----------

